# Best all around coyote gun



## JxMAN25

so i am starting to squirrel hunt and coyote hunt i was thinking about getting a .223. So if i shoot a squirrel in the head with a .223 will it destroy the hole squirrel or will it just take off the head also is a .223 a good coyote gun, how far can i shoot out with it??? (sorry for all the questions im new at this so is my dad) Jesse


----------



## Kelly Hannan

A 223 is a great coyote gun, BUT DON't be shooting up into trees with it. You need something like a 22lr, 17hmr or a 410 shotgun for squirels.

A 223 will easily shoot 250 yards, more with practice. Don't use your Squirel for coyte, and don't use your coyote gun for Squirels


----------



## hogcaller

I would go with the 45-70! Very good for low pelt damage! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Bore.224

A head shot with the .223 will just take the head off with most bullet types. You could use FMJ ammo in the .223 and you will not damage any more squirrell than if you used a 22LR!! But as said above do not shoot it up in trees or take any skylined shots with it as that little .223 bullet will go along ways , "you know common sence" 

The .223 remington in case you did not know is very simalar to the point of exactaly the same as the 5.56mm that is used in the M-16 rifle! Zero at 25 meters/yards and you will shoot very flat out to 250!

In my opinion the .223 is a great all around cartridge that can be used for squirrel up to White Tale deer by mathing the right bullet for the job. It may not be the best squirrel gun or deer gun but it will work out okay if you do youre part!

PS.... look for rifles with a 1 turn in 9 or faster twist in the rifleing!!


----------



## deacon

Bazooka!!

:sniper:


----------



## JxMAN25

like i said i knew nothing about them so you guys said not to shoot into trees for squirrel with a .223 but then you guys said its an ok squirrel gun if you cant shoot into a tree with a .223 then how is it a ok squirrel gun not trying to be rude but just confused. when i get my .223 shuld i get a short bipod that you have to shoot prone with or do i want a longer one? thanks all


----------



## Plainsman

In many states it is illegal to use a centerfire rifle for squirrel. When shooting upwards the bullet can travel, not sure, but more than two miles. You do not know what you may hit in situations like that. Likewise I never shoot at skylined deer no matter how sure I am of the shot.

A 223 is one of the most popular cartridges for coyote.

I think you have a good excuse for two rifles.


----------



## Bore.224

JxMAN25 said:


> like i said i knew nothing about them so you guys said not to shoot into trees for squirrel with a .223 but then you guys said its an ok squirrel gun if you cant shoot into a tree with a .223 then how is it a ok squirrel gun not trying to be rude but just confused. when i get my .223 shuld i get a short bipod that you have to shoot prone with or do i want a longer one? thanks all


Never mind my last post get a .410 shotgun for squirrel , or better yet a 12 GA and use that for squirrel and coyote.


----------



## SaberX01

Just my personal opinion / prefrence:

.223 will do the buiz on on preditor / varmit class critters, Coyote, Prerrie Dogs, Jack Rabitrs, Fox, etc etc but my personal choice is a 22-250.

I think you'll find the masses are split on those two calibers as to which is the "best" varmit tool for the job. From my experience most lean toward the 22-250. Inside of 200yrds is a close race, but stretching out to 300-400 yds, more often than not the 22-250 gets the bid.

I think it's overkill and in some areas / situatoins dangerous (which others have already stated) to shoot squirrel's with that type of weapon due to its range and ricoche potential.

I grew up in the mid-west (central ILL) shooting big reds, but have hunted squirrels in the Southeastern States, Mid-Aatlantic and New England as well. I found the Bolt-Action .22 LR to be the tool for that job, even the 100 dollar pawn shop version . You can kill squirrels with just about anything, including a Sling-Shots, Pellet Guns or even BB-Guns, but if you plan on using the meat, shotshells are out of the question, and high powered riles are out for the reasons stated.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## barebackjack

SaberX01 said:


> Just my personal opinion / prefrence:
> 
> .223 will do the buiz on on preditor / varmit class critters, Coyote, Prerrie Dogs, Jack Rabitrs, Fox, etc etc but my personal choice is a 22-250.
> 
> I think you'll find the masses are split on those two calibers as to which is the "best" varmit tool for the job. From my experience most lean toward the 22-250. Inside of 200yrds is a close race, but stretching out to 300-400 yds, more often than not the 22-250 gets the bid.
> 
> I think it's overkill and in some areas / situatoins dangerous (which others have already stated) to shoot squirrel's with that type of weapon due to its range and ricoche potential.
> 
> I grew up in the mid-west (central ILL) shooting big reds, but have hunted squirrels in the Southeastern States, Mid-Aatlantic and New England as well. I found the Bolt-Action .22 LR to be the tool for that job, even the 100 dollar pawn shop version . You can kill squirrels with just about anything, including a Sling-Shots, Pellet Guns or even BB-Guns, but if you plan on using the meat, shotshells are out of the question, and high powered riles are out for the reasons stated.
> 
> Just my $0.02 worth.


+1

The .22-250 was, and is, the varmint caliber all others are compared to........and for good reason.


----------



## Plainsman

I like the 22-250 also. The only rifle I have shot a double with is my AR in 223, but I have killed more coyotes with the 22-250. The reason is I can reach out and get those distant coyotes the 223 will many times only wound. 
If I am carrying my 223 AR or Winchester Featherweight and calling I will try to get them to 50 yards. If I am carrying my 22-250 and they hang up for a moment at 200 or even 300 yards why pass up a sure thing and give that dink Murphy a chance to screw things up? Maybe that's why I have never shot a double with it.
I'll have to say though it's an awfully lot of fun to get into the middle of four or five coyotes with an AR.


----------



## alleyyooper

I have a rugar 77-22 that is the cats azz for squirrels and best of all it is cheap pratiac for the Rugar 77 chambered for the 220 swift i shoot varmits with. The swift is about the same as the 22-250 which is more poplur. I also have a Rugar 77 chambered in 243 that is outstanding on varmits and white tail deer.

I say forget the bi pod and make a set of shooting sticks. You can get the plans to build a set on *Varmit Al's web page*. Mine are made with 3/4 x3/4 5' cedar. They adjust out from a standing shot to a sitting shot. They are light and do not hinder a swinging off hand shot.

As for the shot gun: many a squirrel has fell to the pellets from a shot gun. It is probably the best option if you can only afford one gun. A 12 with 71/2 shot for the squirrels and heavery stuff for the youtes. It isn't all that hard to pick shot out of meat, it is done with waterfowl and upland game all the time.

 Al


----------



## ej4prmc

220 Swift


----------



## JxMAN25

well im still thinking about getting a .223 but i want a rifle i can get deer with as well so maby a .243 i dont know what do you think or can you get a deer with a .223


----------



## barebackjack

JxMAN25 said:


> well im still thinking about getting a .223 but i want a rifle i can get deer with as well so maby a .243 i dont know what do you think or can you get a deer with a .223


.223 on deer is borderline at best. Will it kill deer? Yes. Is it the best tool for the job? Nope.

If you want a versatile caliber, its tough to beat the .243.


----------



## JxMAN25

is shooting the 243 very expensive cause iv don some reserch and a 243 and a 22-250 are the 2 that im stuck on what do you guys think


----------



## kingcanada

i am more into wildcat cartridges and .17's but have owned a few more common rounds too. i will have to agree that the 22-250 is one of the best, if not the best all around cartridge for a varmint/predator hunter. mine served me well with no complaints whatsoever. it shot flat, killed clean; and with 40 gr. v-max bullets, left my pelts in great shape. if you already have a .223, i would use that, they work very well out to 250 yards. more than that in the hands of a skilled shooter.


----------



## JxMAN25

thanks i will have to try that and if i reload will my handloads be bettor than the v-max shels


----------



## SaberX01

JxMAN25 said:


> is shooting the 243 very expensive cause iv don some reserch and a 243 and a 22-250 are the 2 that im stuck on what do you guys think


.223 is definately more economical to shoot than a 22-250 or .243. Different guns, different economics, with some several overlapping uses, unless you get ammo or compnents for free or somethinng strange like that. Of the 22-250 and .243, I think it's pretty close in overall costs. Your preference of load / brass / powder / bullet / primers could nudge either into the lead on a cost per cartridge basis.

"Best", well I think you've seen enough posts form people here to know, your the "best" person to determine what is "best" for your particular needs / wants / economic situation. In most cases, it really boils down to "Personal Preference" for most things.

Like kingcanada, I'm in the 22-250 camp for smaller critters the size of PD's, Fox Coyotes etc. But I do like shooting the .223 and .243 .. LOL .. It's tough to pick "ONE" gun to do everything, that's why I dont do it, and can't really make a good recomendations for "one" do everything gun.

EDIT

I found this article interesting, have a read, it's worth the 5 minutes.

Title: The Modern Varmint Rifle
Link http://www.rifleshootermag.com/featured_rifles/varmint_073106/
.


----------



## alleyyooper

Just go with the 12ga. shot gun. Some thing like a Remington 870 with a interchangeable barrels or combo.

You can use shot for hunting squirrels, ducks, grouse and phesants.

You can use heavy shot sized to kill the youtes. And you can install the fully rifles barrel and use slugs for deer.

As a youngster still in school you can not afford any thing other than a shot gun to do* ALL the things you want to do *with a fire arm.
The ammo is a bit cheaper also.

 Al


----------



## JxMAN25

thanks all. i went with the .223 newengland break berrol its an awsome gun and here in oregon there preaty cheap to shoot. Im in the proscess of sighting the gun in im doing it at around 115 yds what do you guys think


----------



## MidwestMike

This thread is 2 years old, and I am betting Jxman25 has purchased another rifle for Deer Hunting by now??? I love my 223/5.56 Stag, and can shoot lights out to 300+, BUT I also have a 243 which would have been MY choice if I could only have 1 gun for deer and Coyotes. Unless you put a great neck shot on a deer, or a heavy jacketed head shot, a 223 would be at the bottom of my list as a deer cailbur? Even for those little Oregon Black Tails. Never mind the squirrels. I was deadly with my wrist rocket sling shot, and pachinco balls, or "steelies" as a kid. The 243 goes out on windy days, and I'll kill just about anything my 8-24x50mm scope sees. Flat, and fast, with lots of weights to choose from. From Mule deer down to Ground hogs a 243 will dump them all with 1 shot. Also Jxman, you should go take a hunter's safety class? I couldn't believe you were even considering shooting a centerfire into a tree? Yikes :shake:


----------

